# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  قالب لاراول

## amir.2814

با سلام، من تازه می خوام لاراول یادبگیرم یکم راجع به blade خوندم، سوالم اینجاست که قالب کلی سایت رو میشه با بوت استرپت کار کرد یا خیر؟ در صورتی که امکان استفاده هست، دستوراتش با دستورات اصلی bootstrap متفاوته و یا عینا یکی هستش؟
به جز bootstrap پیشنهاد بهتر و یا سازگارتر با لاراول چیه؟
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## mohsen_coder

> با سلام، من تازه می خوام لاراول یادبگیرم یکم راجع به blade خوندم، سوالم اینجاست که قالب کلی سایت رو میشه با بوت استرپت کار کرد یا خیر؟ در صورتی که امکان استفاده هست، دستوراتش با دستورات اصلی bootstrap متفاوته و یا عینا یکی هستش؟
> به جز bootstrap پیشنهاد بهتر و یا سازگارتر با لاراول چیه؟
> ممنون از لطفتون


بله دستورات داخل blade ها میتونه شامل html css خام یا بوتسترپ باشه و عینا همون دستورات اصلی بوتسترپ هست. پیشنهاد میکنم اگه قصد دارید به صورت حرفه ای لاراول رو ادامه بدید در آینده یکی از فریمورک های جاوا اسکریپت مخصوصا vue js رو در کنار لاراول کار کنید چون جدیدا خیلی رو بورس هست.

----------


## amirperfect

ممنون مفید بود.

----------


## ms-ninja

بسیار راحت می توانیید از همه ی کد ها (html/css/java) استفاده کنید  :لبخند:

----------

